
Story Points and Sizing Complexity - kmile
https://grip.qa/story-points-sizing-complexity/
======
dastbe
I would argue that point-based estimation is just as inaccurate as time-based
estimation in that it only serves as a proxy for effort, which is done over
time. Point systems (and time systems) have two big issues

    
    
      * You're throwing away all your data points when you condense a story down to a single point. Systems exist to try and avoid things like anchoring bias, but you just throw it away.
      * You imply uncertainty exists about the task duration, but don't try and measure how uncertain you are.
    

Using Monte Carlo simulation here can really help address these two issues.

